
Jean-Michel Basquiat's Resume - wslh
https://jackbrummet.blogspot.com/2014/02/jean-michel-basquiats-resume.html
======
miles
A bit more detail:

This Is Jean-Michel Basquiat's Resume [https://www.buzzfeed.com/hnigatu/this-
is-jean-michel-basquia...](https://www.buzzfeed.com/hnigatu/this-is-jean-
michel-basquiats-resume)

Jean-Michel Basquiat Biography [https://www.biography.com/artist/jean-michel-
basquiat](https://www.biography.com/artist/jean-michel-basquiat)

------
erikig
Although $50k for a resume is way too much, you’d be hard pressed to find
better references...

------
codewritinfool
I think he misspelled "Blondie".

